

JITB: A Java based Flash player capable of running up to 30x faster than Adobe's - adn37
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d36ck/introducing_jitb_a_java_based_flash_player/

======
razerbeans
Link to actual content rather than reddit post:

<http://blog.joa-ebert.com/2010/08/19/introducing-jitb/>

------
bbuffone
Flash isn't popular because of its runtime speed. The startup speed is most
important. The flash player starts instantly something that java can't do.

~~~
CountHackulus
Actually, there's a few Java VMs that are made to start nearly instantly or
have an option for a quick startup.

For example, [1] shows that the IBM J9 VM has a -Xquickstart option.

[1]
[http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wasinfo/v5r0/index....](http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wasinfo/v5r0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.websphere.base.doc/info/aes/ae/tprf_tunejvm.html)

------
ars
I wonder if it's fast because it's incomplete, and when you start adding all
the harder things - and especially the special cases, you realize things are
more complicated - and slower - than you thought.

------
dstein
If Java applets make a comeback and replace the Flash plugin, I will probably
spit up my milk.

------
benologist
Anything that can't run 30x faster than fp is probably dead.

And I say that loving Flash.

